# Documentation Requirements for G0179



## melheffley (Jul 24, 2008)

I bill for a PCP who does Home Health Aid certifications.  We are having trouble finding guidelines as to what documentation is required to bill a G0179.  The only thing I get from my physician is a "Home health certification and plan of treatment". This is what I have been billing from, but recently I received one that has a current signature, but the certification period on the top is for 8 months ago.  Is this valid, or do we need a more current form from the Home health agency?  Common sense would say we need a current cert period, but is there anything in writing that I can take to my physician?


----------



## dpage77 (Jul 25, 2008)

You should check CMS website for your contractors LCD regarding G0179.


----------

